# If you need pointers....



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey everyone! I am just dropping this thread to let everyone know that if you have any questions or need tips about how to beat DR/DP please contact me! I have a post up already with a few tips that I used! I have been 90% DR free for over 3 years now! I am always on the go, which I think really helps, but also stops me from coming on here as much. I know it's hard, especially when you have no inspiration or motivation because you think you'll never be "normal" again. SO send me a message if you need to. I don't have time to post my entire story because it is a long one lol But I can shoot tips over messaging! I've been EXACTLY where you are and It totally suck a big one! But you can defeat this with exercise, a strong support system (tough love is the best love though...) and the term "Fake it, 'til you make it"! If you go on about your life like nothing is wrong, eventually you can trick your brain into believing NOTHING IS WRONG!! Well at least that's what worked for me.... Have faith!!


----------



## Lans (Nov 18, 2012)

It's so great that you've gotten better and are taking the time to help others. I've experienced this before and gotten over it but one thing I'm struggling with in this recent bout of DP/DR is not knowing who I am/not feeling like myself. My emotions are up in the air and I worry about seeing friends because they will see me differently or the way I may react won't be normal and they'll thing there's something wrong with me. Also just little things about my personality and who I am and what I like/what defines me, seem distant and strange. Is this something you've experienced? 
I'm trying my best just to get on with things and push past it and it is mostly working but sometimes it's very tiring ignoring things and not thinking about them!


----------

